# Anthem mrx 300



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i see these have a listening mode called dolby virtual speaker.i know from reading it creates surround like effects from 2 channel output.i have a question about this.can you still use arc.if you only had say 2.1 or 4.1 speakers connected?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

pharoah said:


> i see these have a listening mode called dolby virtual speaker.i know from reading it creates surround like effects from 2 channel output.i have a question about this.can you still use arc.if you only had say 2.1 or 4.1 speakers connected?


Hello,
I need to Download the Owners Manual to confirm, but I do not see why you could not use ARC along with DVS or any other Surround Mode.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks for your reply.i didnt see anything specifically in the anthem manual saying you couldnt.the thing that made me curious.i was also reading the manual for a nad t748.there room correction will only run in 5.1,or 7.1.any less speakers it said you could only manually set it up.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

not to bump my own thread or anything.does anyone here use one of these,and what do you think about it?


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

im starting to think these must not be to popular here.:dontknow:


----------



## richmag (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi ,
Yes you can use ARC with 2.1 or 4.1 speaker set up. You just need to configure what speakers you are using in the ARC set up menu.


----------



## richmag (Jan 17, 2012)

I have an MRX 300 and find it absolutely stunning with movies and very very good with music. 
My MRX 300 replaced an Arcam AVR 500 and IMO is much better with movies and music thanks to ARC.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

now thats good to know thank you.


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Loved my MRX-300. It hangs out with the wife upstairs for her listening pleasures. The ARC system was idiot proof to set-up!


----------



## richmag (Jan 17, 2012)

ManCave said:


> Loved my MRX-300. It hangs out with the wife upstairs for her listening pleasures. The ARC system was idiot proof to set-up!


Yep ARC is pretty straight forward and sounds awesome.


----------

